# 560A Hesston Baler



## Tyler B (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion and value on an Agco Hesston 560A round baler? Have my eye on one for a decent price I think.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

hit tractorhouse.com compare prices there


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Up here $3,000 to $6,000 depending on the condition of the baler.


----------



## rjr1414 (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a 560a until last fall, bearing went out and caught on fire. I can't say enough good things about how well it performed. Makes good shaped tight bales 6' tall. Very easy to operate and fairly fast. Had no problems with the on board pump and had very few other minor issues, full bale alarm quit working (6.00 from radio shack), and a few bearings. Doesn't like green hay or thin plastic bio-degradable twine, wouldn't cut it off consistantly. Sisal and the heavy orange plastic twine worked fine. I paid $5200.00 for mine about 5 years ago. I replaced it with a 856a with net wrap, just hope it works as good as the old 560. I do have the moniter and owners manual if you would need either.

Good luck, Ron


----------



## tljonny (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you still have the monitor? Had an accident and am looking for one.
John


----------



## rjr1414 (Oct 17, 2010)

John,
I do still have the 560 monitor. Let me know if you haven"t found one yet.
Ron


----------



## tljonny (Jun 24, 2011)

rjr1414 said:


> John,
> I do still have the 560 monitor. Let me know if you haven"t found one yet.
> Ron


Thought this site would notify me when a response was given. Guess not. I have a different year and model baler but know same monitors were used on different models sometimes. If still have it, what is the part number? Prob easiest way to know if is the same model. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The board response is strictly for viewing......If you want personal communication and notification, you need to use "Private Messages(PM)" which can be found near the top left of the page under the "Forum" heading.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

tljonny said:


> Thought this site would notify me when a response was given. Guess not. I have a different year and model baler but know same monitors were used on different models sometimes. If still have it, what is the part number? Prob easiest way to know if is the same model. Thanks


tl - Go to "My Settings", "General Settings", make sure "Default Thread Subscription Mode" is set to the way you like it. Then you'll get notice when a someone posts to a thread you've posted to.


----------



## William J (Jun 1, 2013)

rjr1414 said:


> I had a 560a until last fall, bearing went out and caught on fire. I can't say enough good things about how well it performed. Makes good shaped tight bales 6' tall. Very easy to operate and fairly fast. Had no problems with the on board pump and had very few other minor issues, full bale alarm quit working (6.00 from radio shack), and a few bearings. Doesn't like green hay or thin plastic bio-degradable twine, wouldn't cut it off consistantly. Sisal and the heavy orange plastic twine worked fine. I paid $5200.00 for mine about 5 years ago. I replaced it with a 856a with net wrap, just hope it works as good as the old 560. I do have the moniter and owners manual if you would need either.
> 
> Good luck, Ron


Hi Ron. I am new to the site, but was reading your post. I am in need of a monitor very badly if you still have. If you don't , you wouldn,t know where I could locate one? Thanks and have a good day.


----------

